# BMW Angel Eyes



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 19, 2004)

Do they really only use 2 5mm LED's? They look way brighter than 6 lumens.... Maybe two 1-watters?


----------



## markdi (Jul 19, 2004)

what is BMW Angel Eyes ?


----------



## Saaby (Jul 19, 2004)

Hmm, as far as I can tell after a little Googling, LED is what some modders used to add it--but the OEM ones are a Halogen light box + fiber optic setup.

I found one guy that added Angel Eyes to his (OLD!) Civic. UGLY! People really shouldn't add BMW design elements to Hondas /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ah that explains it. I always thought the OEM ones used amber LED's. No wonder I've seen blue and red only in the aftermarket.

Markdi:


----------



## markdi (Jul 19, 2004)

kool one more thing I will have to do to my old car


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 20, 2004)

Angel eyes? To me on a car they look more like deamon eyes!


----------



## markdi (Jul 20, 2004)

I like the way the black car looks


----------

